# The girls; January training weekend



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Tulah's second trip up to NY for training this weekend went super. She's picking up things really quickly and doesn't seem to be phased by much of anything at all. This was her first time doing 'obedience' with another puppy in the room. 


Tulah January weekend on Vimeo


She has gotten so tall! 15.2lbs now at 13 weeks






Carma is doing really, really well too. Starting to put all the real pieces of the routine together and its making me even more excited to start competing with her.







We've been getting hammered with snow.


So we have more inside playtime with Tulah, her brother Turco, and LoveEcho's girl, Delta.





Which goes a little something like this.. 
1/28/14 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great pics, Alexis! So bummed I didn't go.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

She looks so beautiful & cute! Carma looks like one awesome tuff girl!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Good grief, that Tulah is adorable.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Awwww! Cuteness overload!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Tough not tuff... :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



Jax08 said:


> Great pics, Alexis! So bummed I didn't go.


Michelle, the weather SUCKED. We'll catch ya next time


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm glad you told me that! I was so mad when I woke up and there was NO snow and they had changed the forecast. I don't feel bad if it really was bad. Except for you guys!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

First: Tulah is so freaking cute! I adore her! :wub:

Second: Carma is gorgeous, I love how dark she is and she has such beautiful white teeth.

Third: Look at all of those puppies!!!!!!! I am so jealous of you!!!! :wub:


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Gorgeous pups. Carma is a beautiful dog. 

Is that a Lamb Chop they are fighting over? We bought our old girl a Lamb Chop before she passed, then gave it to the new pup and they both love the lamb chop. They both chose to sleep with it.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Looks like a great weekend!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

:wub: :wub: :wub: I am literally counting the days till Delta girl comes home.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Mystique loved her lamb chop, too. Until she broke it's neck and pulled all the stuffing out of it's head.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Sp00ks said:


> Gorgeous pups. Carma is a beautiful dog.
> 
> Is that a Lamb Chop they are fighting over? We bought our old girl a Lamb Chop before she passed, then gave it to the new pup and they both love the lamb chop. They both chose to sleep with it.


It is a Lamb Chop! Its everyone's favorite toy. We have multiples


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Tulah is wonderful! Ill be getting my puppy in June! I can't wait! Do you use a voice cue ot a hand signal for the spin or touch whatever you call it! I know its to help teach hind end awareness I'm just not sure how to teach it! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

KayForbes said:


> Tulah is wonderful! Ill be getting my puppy in June! I can't wait! Do you use a voice cue ot a hand signal for the spin or touch whatever you call it! I know its to help teach hind end awareness I'm just not sure how to teach it! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I use shaping for teaching rear end awareness with puppies, so I have not added any commands yet. You are much smarter than I am for not getting a winter puppy


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

GatorDog said:


> I use shaping for teaching rear end awareness with puppies, so I have not added any commands yet. You are much smarter than I am for not getting a winter puppy


Haha I almost did! But all the males were reserved!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

